
Game Oriented Assembly Lisp - Insanity
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Oriented_Assembly_Lisphttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Oriented_Assembly_Lisp
======
znpy
Link is broken. Should be:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Oriented_Assembly_Lisp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_Oriented_Assembly_Lisp)

